
Dorothy: AR assistant for dementia patients - ilya_rybin
http://backupreality.com/dorothy/
======
ilya_rybin
Hey HN

Check out a small app we developed to help early and mid level dementia
patients to remember and navigate to meds/bathroom. Your feedback is much
appreciated!

